# Air Rifles



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I need to pass this along.

First thing, air rifles are not firearms, so I think this is OK on the forum.

My history up till today has been with B-B guns from my child hood. But today I have been shooting a new pellet gun that I purchased for pest control. After about 100 shots I have been extremely happy with it's power. It's putting holes through 1 inch OSB board at 50 yards.

What's really impressive is how quiet it is. For survival purposes and small game hunting this maybe something that most of the prepper community has over looked. There are 100's of YouTube videos of small game hunting with air rifles, pigeons, squirrels, rabbits, ground hogs, turkeys, etc..

It would be extremely cheap to have 100,000 pellets stored for survival purposes.

I purchased a 22 caliber air gun but there are 17 caliber and 25 caliber available and to shock some there is even 45 caliber that can bring down a deer at 100 yards.

My amazon purchased air gun was $170 and I'm impressed with the construction, it is not a toy and weighs about the same as my shotgun. My 22 caliber air rifle shoots at 950 FPS witch is not that far off from some firearms.

From this point on I will consider an air rifle as apart of my preps.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

They are a big part of our preps. I have the Ruger Air Magnum in .22 cal. It's a great air rifle and highly effective on small game at reasonable distances. Plus I get a lot more time for shooting using it. The sound level allows it to be shot in places where firearms are not allowed. Power-wise they are about equal to a .22 short cartridge. I've taken a lot of small game using .22 shorts.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Tweto said:


> I need to pass this along.
> 
> First thing, air rifles are not firearms, so I think this is OK on the forum.
> 
> ...


I am going to come off as ignorant as I am about air guns.

What is an air gun? Is it a gun that you can pump, like my brother's bb gun, that had to be pumped to shoot?

This is the first time I have read anything about them that made sense to me. I have always wondered what the purpose of an air gun is. If it is like my brother's bb gun, and can be used to shoot small game, then it has a real purpose, especially in the realm of preparedness.

I would appreciate any input, information and advice about airguns. Aren't there pistols that are airguns as well?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I also have included an Air Rifle in my preps. I have a "Gammo Varment Hunter" with a 3x9 scope and Laser pointer. It's .177 cal. and shoots a lead Pellet at 1000 fps or a Ceramic Pellet at 1200 fps. I have found that the "Destroyer" brand Pellets are best out of my Rifle and are devastating on small game out to about 25 or 30 yards.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> I am going to come off as ignorant as I am about air guns.
> 
> What is an air gun? Is it a gun that you can pump, like my brother's bb gun, that had to be pumped to shoot?
> 
> ...


I'm still a rookie on air rifle, but here's what I know. A BB gun is closer to being a toy. The air rifle that I have requires the barrel to be pumped once for every shot, after each shot I have to insert a pellet into the barrel. Not the fastest method. There are 2 other types of air guns and both use high pressure 3000 PSI air from recharged tanks similar to SCUBA tanks, these types would not be useful to preppers because the tanks need a special air compressor.

If you want to know more check out You Tube and just query be "air rifle".


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

weedygarden said:


> I am going to come off as ignorant as I am about air guns.
> 
> What is an air gun? Is it a gun that you can pump, like my brother's bb gun, that had to be pumped to shoot?
> 
> ...


Correct, some Air Rifles like your Brothers BB Gun are pumped to gain pressure, however there are other Air Rifles that shoot a cone shaped Pellet. The simplest of the Pellets have a flat face and a hollow skirt that catches the compressed air and powers the Pellet forward. There are older Pellet Guns that are Pumped up, but the newer ones have a "break Open" barrel that activates a piston which supplies the power and does not need to be pumped up. Many of these Rifles have considerable power, propelling a Pellet at 900 to 1200 fps or more and are quite capable of taking small game and could even kill or seriously injure a Human. These Rifles are readily available at your local Wal-Mart or can be purchased on line from Amazon and many can be had for under $200.00. There are also Air Pistols that can be purchased, but these usually use a little cylinder of compressed CO2 for power. These do not have the power of a Rifle, I used to have one and regularly took Pigeons and Rabbits with it when I was a Kid and are very handy to have. Browse through Amazons selection of Air Rifles and see what you think.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> I also have included an Air Rifle in my preps. I have a "Gammo Varment Hunter" with a 3x9 scope and Laser pointer. It's .177 cal. and shoots a lead Pellet at 1000 fps or a Ceramic Pellet at 1200 fps. I have found that the "Destroyer" brand Pellets are best out of my Rifle and are devastating on small game out to about 25 or 30 yards.


The target I was using today is 50 yards. I would think that some one that's a better shot then I am could be affective at 50-70 yards. I was keeping my groups within 3 inches at that distance and with a little more time I think I can get that down to 1 inch. The rifle appears very accurate, the problem is me.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Tweto said:


> The target I was using today is 50 yards. I would think that some one that's a better shot then I am could be affective at 50-70 yards. I was keeping my groups within 3 inches at that distance and with a little more time I think I can get that down to 1 inch. The rifle appears very accurate, the problem is me.


Yes you can hit a target at long range, say 100 yards, but trying to take small game at that distance can be a problem since the Pellets are light weight, and compared to a Firearm the velocity is low, therefore the effectiveness of the Pellet to kill cleanly drops off quite a bit. While long range target shooting is fun, I prefer to keep my hunting shots to a shorter range. You might also try using different brands of pellets before you start thinking that the accuracy problem is you, it may be the pellet, they sometimes get deformed, especially the skirt which you may not notice but will greatly effect accuracy.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

camo2460 said:


> Yes you can hit a target at long range, say 100 yards, but trying to take small game at that distance can be a problem since the Pellets are light weight, and compared to a Firearm the velocity is low, therefore the effectiveness of the Pellet to kill cleanly drops off quite a bit. While long range target shooting is fun, I prefer to keep my hunting shots to a shorter range. You might also try using different brands of pellets before you start thinking that the accuracy problem is you, it may be the pellet, they sometimes get deformed, especially the skirt which you may not notice but will greatly effect accuracy.


I'm just getting started, and will be trying different types of pellets from different manufacturers. The guys that are doing the You Tube videos seem to have their favorites. I will also try some different pellet weights available in 22 caliber.


----------



## chaosjourney (Nov 1, 2012)

We have three air rifles in the house. The children can learn gun safety in the back yard with them before they ever step foot on the range with a firearm. Air rifles are great if sighted in well and buying a case of pellets to store away only makes sense.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Theses are not toys, the rifles chrony between 900 and 1000 FPS with the right weight and style of pellet , and will hold 1" groups at 50 yrds.

I have taken more rabbits and squirrels with the rifles than any of my powder burning guns.

Hatsan Sniper 86 , 177 cal
Ruger Mark1 , 177 cal, pistol
Ruger Air Magnum .22 cal,

All three are break barrel springers.


One of those was taken at 49 yrds (measured). 1 shot 1 kill.
BTW, never clean the bore.:2thumb:
and find the pellet that works best in your gun.

Jim


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Two things; first experiment with different pellets, second, most springers/gas piston guns will not hit their full potential for accuracy until at least a thousand shots are run through it.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I think about getting a better air rifle sometimes but honestly I like to burn powder. I have killed animals with an air rifle but still prefer a cartridge gun. 
Pellets are lighter than bullets so they have less foot pounds of energy and with the lighter projectiles that energy/velocity drops off quicker than the heavier bullets.
That said there is certainly a place for air guns but for me I will likely stick to regular rifles/handguns.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Air guns are available up to .50 caliber. I have a .177 and have a .30 caliber repeater on my wish list, this would take down a deer. Some you pump. Some you use a pump like a bicycle pump on steroids or you use a scuba tank or its smaller cousin.

Lewis and Clark carried air rifles on their adventure. They would pull one out and demonstrate it when they ran across indian villages. Demonstrations of their over twenty shot repeater help keep things friendly. They have been around for a long time and are far from toys.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

hiwall said:


> I think about getting a better air rifle sometimes but honestly I like to burn powder. I have killed animals with an air rifle but still prefer a cartridge gun.
> Pellets are lighter than bullets so they have less foot pounds of energy and with the lighter projectiles that energy/velocity drops off quicker than the heavier bullets.
> That said there is certainly a place for air guns but for me I will likely stick to regular rifles/handguns.


An air rifle does not replace a firearm. An air rifle is a tool for stealth hunting. An air rifle can be shot within 50 or less yards from some one and not even get them to turn their head. However, I can hear firearm shots from a 1/4 mile away.


----------



## TomBergstrand (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm glad I found this post. I thought I was alone. First off. I have been "told" that some places consider the air guns that shoot really fast fall under the FIREARMS umbrella. You need to check but the person told me that it must shoot 1200 FPS or greater. Not too many do that. I have a Benjamin 392 (.22) with a scope. A guy in my reloading club is quite the air gun guru. He has some high dollar stuff but came up through the ranks with guns like I have. He has been invaluable in my learning curve. After showing me all I need to know about the rifle he has given me a "Care Package" of about 15-20 each of a whole bunch of different type and weight pellets. He said "Find the one your rifle likes and stock up with a volume buy when one of the 'big guys' have a killer sale." Since all it requires is air to function I see these as a definite plus for SHTF scenario. Quiet and deadly at reasonable distances. Rabbits come on my property with regularity and my Range Finder shows them to be between 17 and 30 yards. Totally "doable" for my rifle. Many in the air gun community stress "head shots" for the quick kill. I am in total agreement. If you check the internet for air gun clubs you might be surprised to find one or more in your area. A really good place to learn. I look forward to following this thread.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

TomBergstrand said:


> I'm glad I found this post. I thought I was alone. First off. I have been "told" that some places consider the air guns that shoot really fast fall under the FIREARMS umbrella. You need to check but the person told me that it must shoot 1200 FPS or greater. Not too many do that. I have a Benjamin 392 (.22) with a scope. A guy in my reloading club is quite the air gun guru. He has some high dollar stuff but came up through the ranks with guns like I have. He has been invaluable in my learning curve. After showing me all I need to know about the rifle he has given me a "Care Package" of about 15-20 each of a whole bunch of different type and weight pellets. He said "Find the one your rifle likes and stock up with a volume buy when one of the 'big guys' have a killer sale." Since all it requires is air to function I see these as a definite plus for SHTF scenario. Quiet and deadly at reasonable distances. Rabbits come on my property with regularity and my Range Finder shows them to be between 17 and 30 yards. Totally "doable" for my rifle. Many in the air gun community stress "head shots" for the quick kill. I am in total agreement. If you check the internet for air gun clubs you might be surprised to find one or more in your area. A really good place to learn. I look forward to following this thread.


No law enforcement agency considers any air gun a firearm. Air rifles are not regulated by any government that I know of. However, if a LEO approaches you they will consider an air gun a firearm and will kill you if you threaten them with it so be cautious.

Yesterday, I was shooting full cans of mountain dew at 50 yards, and my .22 caliber air rifle was splitting them wide open and the pellet penetrated half way through 1" OSB board behind the can. This is very impressive to me.

Any prepper that doesn't consider an air rifle as a survival tool is missing out on a very tactical weapon.

BTW I was watching the movie "The Mechanic " with Charles Bronson and he used an air rifle to quietly set off an explosion across the street in an apartment. I have seen this movie several times put had never noticed this.


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a Gamo, Silent Cat, in .177 cal. and absolutely would recommend it for a modestly priced air gun. I paid aprox. $180 for it several yrs. ago. It came with a scope but after mounting it, I removed it due to it's inferior quality. IMO. I use it manly for squirrel control in the orchard. Those pesky critters love peaches. Shots are 30 yds. or less and I rarely miss a clean head shot. Kodeman


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok this post finally convinces me but what to get, spring pump air or CO2.I also want to each my daughters.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Tweto said:


> ...Air rifles are not regulated by any government that I know of. ...


The following is from a quick Interet search:



> Various states and localities have different laws regarding air guns commonly known as pellet guns. The federal government does not have any laws regulating air guns. An air pistol or an air rifle is considered to be a non-powder gun.
> 
> There are many states that do not have air gun laws. The following is a list of states that do not have those laws: Oregon, Idaho, Nevada, Montana, Wyoming, Utah, Arizona, New Mexico, South Dakota, Nebraska, Kansas, Oklahoma, Texas, Iowa, Arkansas, Louisiana, Indiana, Ohio, Kentucky, Tennessee, Alabama, Kentucky, Vermont, Maryland, West Virginia, Hawaii, and Alaska.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

When I worked for the Dept of Homeland Security, we were expressly informed that air guns are not firearms. So this is inline with what LazyL posted. The local laws seem to be all over the place, but most of it is just common sense. 

Thanks to LazyL for posting that info.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

readytogo said:


> Ok this post finally convinces me but what to get, spring pump air or CO2.I also want to each my daughters.


Like everything else if you really get into it you will probably want something else. I'd suggest that you start with a pump/spring air gun capable of around 1000 fps. Mine is rated at 1200 fps and I am looking for heavier pellets to slow it down below the speed of sound to avoid the crack.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

readytogo said:


> Ok this post finally convinces me but what to get, spring pump air or CO2.I also want to each my daughters.


The spring and gas guns are good bets. One of the best buys I ever made was a Beeman springer from Walmart that had two barrels with it. One in cal. 177 and the other in .22 cal. It was under a hundred bucks at the time and they're still pretty reasonable. My favorite is the .22 cal (just works better on rabbits and squirrels). Mine is accurate and has plenty of power.

The gas piston guns use compressed gas instead of a spring. Some say they are quieter but I don't think they are so much quieter as it is that the noise they make is different. Springers make a twanging noise when shot (sounds like the spring in the stock of an AR when you shoot it), whereas the gas guns make more of a thud.

Pump-up guns use a built-in pump to build up air pressure. These are like the old Sheridan pumps. The Sheridans are great guns although a little slower velocity than most springers or gas piston guns. They don't need special scopes though or special ways to hold them like springers and gas guns do. Every one I ever shot was very accurate.

The pre-charged pneumatics are the most powerful and most expensive. All can be powered by a high pressure pump similar to a bicycle hand pump although at a much, much higher pressure. Some can be adapted to use CO2 like used for paint ball markers. Some can be charged from Scuba tanks or pumps. They can be purchased in calibers from .177 up through .50 caliber for big game hunting. Many of these (the large calibers for big game) are not quiet and sound similar to a shotgun when fired. Some of the smaller calibers are quiet, some are not (check the reviews before purchasing). They do not require special holds or scopes as do spring piston and gas piston guns.

All of the different types are very reliable. You can expect years of trouble free service from them.

My advice for a first gun is the Beeman dual caliber spring piston. The price and quality are both good and you have the capability of either .177 or .22 caliber in case pellets are hard to find. As I said, I prefer .22 caliber because they just seem more effective on small game. I have, however killed a lot of rabbits and squirrels just fine with a .177 caliber.

Although most shoot very well right out of the box, most air rifles will need to be shot 1,000 times or more to attain their best accuracy.

Again, experiment with different brands and types of pellets to find which work best in your gun. IME the spring and gas piston guns can be finicky about ammo. Most pump type work well with about anything. Match pellets have always proven superior in my air guns although the difference is usually slight.

Don't get caught up in the velocity craze. A good hit with a slow pellet is infinitely better than a miss with a fast one. Air rifles don't always do high velocity (beyond the speed of sound) well. Usually those with high velocity guns use heavier pellets to bring the velocity (and noise) down to sub-sonic levels. (I do that with my Ruger Air Magnum.)

Plastic Tic Tac dispensers are a good way to carry pellets when hunting. It's easy to shake out one at a time instead of digging through a pile of them in the original tins or cartons.

I do have a book out with one chapter covering air guns. It can be seen/purchased at: http://www.amazon.com/Preppers-Guide-Alternative-Weapons-Muzzleloaders-ebook/dp/B00PTAZQSW/ref=sr_1_8?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1457981143&sr=1-8&keywords=steven+gregersen


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

A good website to check out is Pyramid Ayr, they even have the shotgun version or air rifles. They are spendy but will give you a good idea what's out there. A fun site to check out.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Guys I really appreciated the info, will look into them as soon as I get the wify aboard the train.


----------



## Doitnstyle1 (Apr 17, 2016)

Tweto said:


> An air rifle does not replace a firearm. An air rifle is a tool for stealth hunting. An air rifle can be shot within 50 or less yards from some one and not even get them to turn their head. However, I can hear firearm shots from a 1/4 mile away.


I will have to disagree with some of your statement Tweto. You are correct in stating that an air rifle does not replace a firearm. It is however, a very close second. Air rifles are not considered firearms by the ATF they are still considered weapons. Even though they can mailed to your door, local ordinances may prohibit you from firing one in your back yard. You may still be charged with discharging a weapon within city or county.

New air rifles are no longer a toy that can put your eye out. They are quite deadly and should be treated with great care. Firing some of the new air rifles in your back yard without understanding their capability could land you in hot water or even worse in jail for accidentally hurting or killing someone.

I own two Pre-charged pneumatics. one is a Hatsan .357 cal air rifle and the other is a .25 caliber PCP. Both rifles are able to take game at over 50 yards. I am able to take large game with my Hatsan at over 100 yards. This means I have the capability of taking Deer and elk at that range maybe even farther but I wouldn't want to chance just hurting it. The pellets effectiveness drops greatly after 100 yds. The AirForce Talon P .25 cal can take game up to about 60 yrds but it is currently only in theory. I have sliced through a 15 lb pork shoulder at 100 yds like butter.

If you are going to buy a break barrel rifle, I would highly recommend buying Gas or Nitro piston. You can maintain the rifle cocked without damaging the internals. You can weaken the spring on a spring piston by keeping it cocked.


----------



## Greif (Feb 7, 2016)

We have the Benjamin varmint .22 and really like it, super quiet, on a non windy day can hit 2" groups at 25 yards. Have not tried anything farther as we just use it for fun .


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Doitnstyle1 said:


> ... If you are going to buy a break barrel rifle, I would highly recommend buying Gas or Nitro piston. You can maintain the rifle cocked without damaging the internals. You can weaken the spring on a spring piston by keeping it cocked.


I'd let the gas piston guns be out a little longer before I'd get too excited about them. I've owned a couple and liked them but ... longevity is the issue for me.

It's true that you can leave a gas gun cocked but IMO that's not a real good practice. It's also true that a spring piston gun will usually still shoot even with a broken spring.

They all have their advantages/disadvantages. After owning several the two that I kept are both spring piston. That's my opinion though and it's worth what you paid for it. Most of it boils down to personal preference. Also, my most powerful air gun is a spring piston. Nitro/gas piston guns don't have that much velocity.


----------



## Doitnstyle1 (Apr 17, 2016)

**********************************


----------

